

Privnote - send notes that will self-destruct after being read - jonnytran
https://privnote.com/

======
thorax
I was discussing this with a friend. I think I'd like it better if it only
allowed you to record an audio note that is erased as it is played.

The current message is a little too easy to capture with copy/paste and thus
makes it easier for people to leave the info sitting around on their
clipboard, screenshots, etc.

A good old audio self-destruct message would be very neat.

~~~
jonnytran
Yes, that would be a cool feature.

It would suck though if you accidentally had your sound muted :-P

~~~
michael_dorfman
True. And a self-erasing audio file wouldn't prevent somebody from capturing
it as it is played the one time, either. So, it's not really guaranteeing a
disappearing message as much as just adding an obstacle to copying/retention.

~~~
thorax
Yeah, clearly they can record it-- it just wouldn't be nearly as convenient to
capture it.

